
Show HN: All Dashboards in One Loop - Dsplai
https://www.dsplai.com
======
emdowling
Some friendly feedback: Your pricing table lists the most expensive plan as
being "for big boys". This is really not appropriate and looks immature; it
will put a lot of people off. I assume this is not your intention though!

~~~
YearsCal
Thank you! We are not native English speakers and your feedback really helps!

~~~
jaywalk
You should pay a native English speaker to rewrite your copy. It's
intelligible, but very broken and would not give me any confidence in paying
for your product.

~~~
Dsplai
Yes, now it is clear, we definitely should. Thank you!

------
sagichmal
Dashboards should not "loop" — that totally defeats the purpose of communal
screens as information radiators! Screens should always display _the same
dashboard_ continuously, so that viewers can passively detect and identify
changes.

~~~
jasonv
Not practical in all circumstances.

For instance, Really Big Enterprises don't always have consensus among teams
on what tools to use, and so.. for war/peace rooms, collecting all the
dashboards relevant for an operations event is the vital requirement.

~~~
sagichmal
Incident- or event-based war rooms are special cases, but in those cases,
static information radiators are even more important. Saying "Hey everyone,
look at what <metric> is doing right now" and having it rotate away is totally
destructive to coherence.

If you want more information than can be displayed on available information
radiators, they belong on individuals' computers.

~~~
jasonv
Says you, and probably me, but not the VP for the last event I participated
in, which had hundreds of participants across the globe.

Instead the project coordinator used a Chrome plugin to rotate the various
dashboards, which were _used_ , if not optimal, for the event.

This tool serves a purpose, and if it does it better than the Chrome plugins
that are out there, it'll could provide a lift.

~~~
sagichmal
This whole comment chain distills down to "some people, who are wrong, don't
agree" which is 100% noise, 0% signal. I'm not sure why you bothered replying.

------
sneak
This app on launch immediately phones home before any user interaction, or
granting of consent for such spying.

[https://postimg.cc/QHgN35PS](https://postimg.cc/QHgN35PS)

------
ethanpil
This seems like a good idea, and I'm sure a lot of use cases for people that
have multiple dashboard that they don't want to keep loading and checking or
setting up multiple computers to do that.

However, when I need to do something like this I simply use this Chrome
extension: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/url-
slideshow/pdbl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/url-
slideshow/pdblffiahfjjldpkngdpaegghhamefam?hl=en)

------
kqr
Genuinely curious: what's the point of this? If I'm trying to look at a
specific dashboard, I would go directly to it and I wouldn't want it scrolling
away from under me. If I'm not looking at a specific dashboard, why would I
want them scrolling around in front of me?

~~~
Dystopian
I kind of get it.

I've definitely been on teams before which have investigated aggregating all
of our metrics into Geckoboard to have posted up on TVs near our work areas.

These may be an interesting alternative since it gets rid of some of that
integration portion and instead just shows the source and scrolls.

~~~
YearsCal
You are right, this is exactly we were thought about.

------
lukevp
Pricing table doesn’t render right on iPhone 11 safari (although I have a pi-
hole so may be related.)

I like the idea of the product but I don’t like the name. It’s hard to
remember and it has ai in the name which makes it seem related to artificial
intelligence.

~~~
YearsCal
Thank you! We'll fix it now!

------
uekidj498d73ndo
Can someone suggest something similar for linux ? I have a raspberry pi and I
would like to pull images from Reddit Eli5, reddit no stupid questions and
reddit cool guides for display on home computer. Kids will love it.

------
SeriousM
10$ per month, for what, rotating URLs? The pricing is far too high. A yearly
price about 25$ is legit, but not 120$!

~~~
Dsplai
Thank you! It seems you are right

------
Dsplai
Thank you all for your thoughts and feedback! We appreciate it a lot!

